
Fourier visualised - ColinWright
https://84c67cd8f568acc648fb74bc321df20db70c2600.googledrive.com/host/0B3p9nx7jwyf9MjFtY3d1aXVBMjA/fourier.gif
======
JadeNB
I'm only seeing an image, with no explanation, and it took me a while to
realise what it was showing; so, in case anyone else is puzzled by it, each
image is the sum of the previous one with a new factor (indicated by the
"wheels upon wheels").

I think that the reconstruction of Homer Simpson's face (which I think I
originally saw thanks to OP ColinWright!) may be a more convincing
demonstration of the power of Fourier transforms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVuU2YCwHjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVuU2YCwHjw)
. There's a Nautilus article about it, too: [http://nautil.us/blog/the-math-
trick-behind-mp3s-jpegs-and-h...](http://nautil.us/blog/the-math-trick-behind-
mp3s-jpegs-and-homer-simpsons-face) (EDIT: and an HN post discussing that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6683866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6683866)
).

